# Some tips for Marketing & Getting Traffic



## rosieswift (Dec 25, 2012)

So you like to promote and Market your new shop then here are some nice tips.



You have to advertise about your band using Facebook or Google adword ads program.
Submit articles to blogs/articles websites
Update your website daily.
Do SEO for your website.
Do Social promotion


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

a lot of folk say they've tried fb ads and it was a waste of money. is SEO, in your opinion, worth doing for a t-shirt brand?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Can I ask, what kind of sales are you driving and finding success with Facebook and google ads? Are you pulling single shirt jobs with pictures or 15-20 job orders or 100+ corporate jobs? Just curious.


----------



## Tiedyehill (May 13, 2011)

I got an email from Odango the other day for selling on FB. Does anyone know anything about it? 
I have this thing about unsolicited emails.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

rosieswift said:


> if you know how to target users on Facebook then yes FB ads can bring lot of customers.


Really? How do they work for you? Care to share your campaigns? I've never had positive ROI on a FB campaign.


----------

